# Dropsync NanClouds?



## ThunderRootedDragon (Sep 1, 2011)

Been trying to save my twrp nandroids to dropbox using dropsync with no success. Pretty straight forward here, no file limits set as these files are usually ~1g, nandroids in twrp file path set to sync to public/nandroids on dropbox, but all its saving is the system.ext4.win file. Anybody have any clue how this works?

If anybody uses another method to save their nandroids externally, please share.


----------



## ThunderRootedDragon (Sep 1, 2011)

Okay...the issue seems to have resolved itself...I let it do it's thing and it seems to be a full back up of my nandroid.


----------

